# Recommended case for Canon G1X???



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

For those of you who own the G1X, what do you recommend for a small camera case for the G1X with the 58mm Filter Adapter attached? 

Right now, I'm leaning toward the Lowepro Edit 100.

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2012)

No idea about fit of the G1 X, but I have an Edit 100 for my Vixia HF M41. Nice case, I got it partly because it has a SlipLock attachment so it fits on my Lowepro belts, bags and backpacks. If not for that, I'd have gone for the Apex 100 AW. 

Only downside to the Edit 100 is that the zippers are a little jangly (noisy) compared to my (many) other Lowepro cases.


----------



## mrzero (Dec 26, 2012)

I personally use the Case Logic DCB-303. You can slide the G1X in sideways, with the filter adapter, filter, and 58mm cap attached. It is snug but there is very little room for extras. Two side pockets big enough for a battery, shutter release, SD cards, but not much else. NO room for the charger. Has a nice belt loop so you can wear it on your belt (if you don't mind the dorky look) or slide it on another bag strap or waist pack. Alternatively, it has loops and a shoulder strap, although these are pretty lightweight.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a Lowepro Apex 100 AW for my G1 X, and it fits great. I do not have the filter adapter mounted on the camera, but I have it mounted on a B+W polarizing filter in a B+W Filter Pouch, and I have it in the space in front of the case (http://products.lowepro.com//CatalogImages/18-1900-IMG3L.jpeg) and it fits without any problem.


----------



## LDS (Dec 28, 2012)

Give a look to the BlackRapid SnapR bags.


----------

